# Some rod bending action today!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

July 28 Update Got set up at our first spot at 08:25 down below the Mill Creek. I got 2 taps on old thawed chunks of skipjacks. Moved up river to the Ky. side of I-75 bridge at 09:55. I got small taps on a chicken nugget and the skipjack. 10:00 my fishing partner hooks a small channel cat about a pound on the skipjack. Last stop was at Hooters, I finally caught a fish, as mall channel cat 16 inches 1.5 pounds on cut skipjack. Joe hooked in a channel just the same size at 11: 35on a chicken nugget. At 12:05 my rod went down hard and the line started running hard. I pulled back and knew I had something big at the other end. The fish just took off and finally I got it turned but it stayed down. It took some time for I was not in a rush just wanted to wear it down to get it to the boat. It was a 13.5 pound carp 29 inches the biggest carp I have ever caught! That fish hammered the french fries that I had on for bait. I baited up the last scraps of French fries and cast it out, and that got hammered. This time a 6 pound 5 ounce carp was boated, that fish was 22 inches long. Both of those carps gave me a real battle, I was worn out. So Joe & I headed back to the ramp we had a nice time on the river today.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Them carp can be a blast to catch Beets a skunk!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice report Norb, Im headed out tomorrow with Pendog66 around Cinci so if your out, stop by and say hello!

Yep, them carp are real good fighters and part of what I like about fishing the Ohio, Big stripers, saugers, drum, gar and every once in a while, a few catfish....

Salmonid


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Yester day I was able to do what I had to do to get the photos of the carps I had such a blast fighting the other day on to my web page.http://cincinnaticatfishing.com
With river going up so fas not sure when I will get to wet a line again. Just have to kepp n eye on the river level for the next week.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

French fires and chicken nuggets????? Man alive, your givin them a smorgasbord, arent you? LOL.

Weve had pretty good results so far with chicken breast marinated in menhaden oil. Still waiting for the skippies to show up.


----------

